# IH Case 484 stuck in forward low



## IdoNotRemember (May 14, 2021)

Could someone please help me zero in on this if it is a linkage or a transmission (e.g. fork) issue. 

My 484 has been babied since I bought it new in 1985, it usually runs fine, except having the flywheel repaired severak years ago and now it is stuck in forward low and it, what especially is problematic is I canot get it into reverse.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

​
Hello IdNR, welcome to the forum.

I found the following post/comment on the internet. Block the wheels before you get down under the tractor, messing with shift levers. You will need a helper to work the shift lever while you are down under it spraying.
*
"I had the same problem on a IH 395. Spray control lever with lubricant of your choice and move lever. It will move very little a first, but keep spraying and moving and it will free up. When I say control lever I really mean under the tractor where the control lever moves in and out of a slot. It will be pretty obvious when you get underneath and look at it."*


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm not sure where the above post came from, but in my experience the range shift linkage (with H pattern shifter) on most of the older Internationals gets loose/sloppy with age. Often so sloppy the shifter can be moved back to neutral and the rod/lever below the panel on the side of the transmission remains in whichever gear ( high, low, or reverse) you happen to be in at the time. The shift lever is in neutral, the tractor is in gear. The lever won't go into any other gear because the interlocks prevent that. IF that's where you are, then you can simply move the offending gear lever manually from under the sheet metal. Once it's back in neutral, the lever will fall into place and you're back in business. Until it happens again. If this is your problem, you will need to learn to be more careful and deliberate when shifting out of one gear(or direction) into another. I doubt there is much available in the way of replacement parts for that style shift mechanism as they have been out of production for some years now.


----------



## IdoNotRemember (May 14, 2021)

Fedup said:


> I'm not sure where the above post came from, but in my experience the range shift linkage (with H pattern shifter) on most of the older Internationals gets loose/sloppy with age. Often so sloppy the shifter can be moved back to neutral and the rod/lever below the panel on the side of the transmission remains in whichever gear ( high, low, or reverse) you happen to be in at the time. The shift lever is in neutral, the tractor is in gear. The lever won't go into any other gear because the interlocks prevent that. IF that's where you are, then you can simply move the offending gear lever manually from under the sheet metal. Once it's back in neutral, the lever will fall into place and you're back in business. Until it happens again. If this is your problem, you will need to learn to be more careful and deliberate when shifting out of one gear(or direction) into another. I doubt there is much available in the way of replacement parts for that style shift mechanism as they have been out of production for some years now.


Thank you I will try this morning, I think on my 484 it is a 3-position-Y (not H) with Low, High, and Reverse, the concept you offer seems the same. i was attempting some prying but I will get at it again.....THANKS


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Prying on the shift lever won't help you. You need to get to the shaft going into the transmission case. There are two of them, one is for high and low, the other is for reverse. They are similar and close together. Each has a rod/clevis leading up to mechanism where the shift lever is. I can't remember which is which, but you can reach them from under the tractor, and rotate the offending shaft with a crescent wrench. It won't take much effort when you get the right one.


----------

